# 51-year-old bicyclist, Lawrence Johnson loses control, dies near Almaden Reservoir



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_16006661?nclick_check=1



---------------

San Jose: 51-year-old bicyclist loses control, dies near Almaden Reservoir


By the Mercury News
Posted: 09/06/2010 06:27:47 PM PDT
Updated: 09/06/2010 09:55:48 PM PDT

A 51-year-old San Jose man died Monday afternoon after losing control of his bicycle and falling near San Jose's Almaden Reservoir.
According to the California Highway Patrol, the man was riding about 20 mph eastbound on Hicks Road and west of Alamitos Road.
Just after 2 p.m., he lost control and fell from his bike. The CHP said the man was wearing a helmet; it's unknown if alcohol or drugs were a factor.
The CHP closed both directions on Hicks Road at about 2:30 p.m., and reopened the road about 5 p.m.
The victim's name was not released pending notification of his relatives.



----------------

Anybody know anything?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

damn, sorry to hear this.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

My condolences to the rider's family.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear the news. Hicks is very steep and bad things can happen even at moderate speeds.


----------



## Litespeed_96 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Same thing happened around '98 too*

It seems like the same thing happened around 1998, give or take a year, as well. Some crashed and died going down the backside of Hicks road towards old Almaden.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Man, this is such somber news after having such a nice weekend. Condolences go out to the family. Please be careful descending either side of Hicks Road. You're goind down 12-15% gradients, which have "extremely poor" surface and which also has a fair amount of sharp turns. 

Imagine the muck that you have at the end of Stevens Canyon Road where it turns into dirt. Now put that surface on the steepest sections of Redwood Gulch and that's what you have on Hicks Road. 

Safe riding,

CHL


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Lawrence Edwin Johnson, RIP.

http://www.legacy.com/guestbook/mercurynews/guestbook.aspx?n=lawrence-johnson&pid=145158927&cid=view

http://www.ktvu.com/news/24902922/detail.html


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

That is really freaky coincidence. I took my kids fishing there at Quicksilver/Almaden reservoir, right where Hicks road joins Almaden on Monday. I was telling the kids how it was such a spectacular place to ride because there are so few cars. We literally left just an hour before this happened. 
Poor guy. Feel terrible for his family and friends.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

That's sad. When I started riding back in the 70's I used to ride Hicks Rd. Wonder it it happened on the steep grade above the Reservoir where that have the cattle grate? This is the second rider to have a fatal accident on Hicks that I know of. R.I.P.


----------

